# Iceman movements solved?



## Incognito (Oct 31, 2003)

The studies of Oetzi continues - and paints a picture of Neolithic life that is familiar to the Alps in modern times:

Iceman mystery solved

excerpt:


> *Scientists have pinpointed the likely birthplace of Oetzi the famous Iceman. *
> 
> 
> The ancient hunter probably spent his childhood in what is now the Italian South Tyrol village of Feldthurns.
> ...


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 12, 2005)

I heard that Oetzi travelled deep into the mountains because he was being persued and trying to find safety from his attackers, cannot remember where I heard this, is it correct theory?


----------

